# VZ Lehrer



## Yamilia (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr,
 vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe mom einen Skill ( Verzauberung ) der bei 300 liegt. Wo ist der Lehrer der mich weiterhin ausbildet? Bisher bin ich immer nach Sturmwind gegagnen. Aber mittlerweile will er mir nichts mehr beibringen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass der nächste Lehrer in Shattrat sei. Aber dort gibt es nur einen. Und der ist bei den Sehern, wo ich nicht wirklich willkommen bin.

Wäre wirklich ne feine Sache, wenn mir jemand helfen könnt


----------



## mdmsarah (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

versuch es doch mal hier... sollte alle Fragen beantworten, denke ich:

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/verzauberkunst-guide.html

Schönen Tag noch !!


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juli 2009)

Ehrenfeste.....


----------

